# Nnnooooooo!!!!!



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:upset: I now officially hate the Nets behindthe Lakers now. My hopes and dreams have been crushed unless theres some HUGE sign and trade deal going on.

Mourning is a Net...Why 

:upset: :upset: 


[email protected]#$%%^$&^$(^($&^$$&^$%&#%$())&)%&^[email protected]#@#[email protected]^%**


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think part of the reason why is he receives treatment for his illness in NYC, which makes his life much much easier. As a Net fan I am happy it gets Jason to stay, or they say it should; although over the 4 years, I am doubtfull how much he will play, so don't hate us too much, we might need a pity party.

-Petey


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

There must be an outside reason for it, like the mentioned rehabbing thing, because it makes little sense from a basketball standpoint. He may be more likely to make the finals with the Nets, but he was a lot more likely to win the finals with the Spurs/Mavs.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> There must be an outside reason for it, like the mentioned rehabbing thing, because it makes little sense from a basketball standpoint. He may be more likely to make the finals with the Nets, but he was a lot more likely to win the finals with the Spurs/Mavs.


Maybe, but if you at least get to the finals anything could
happen (Although the only thing that I see happening is the West winning). 

If he goes to the Spurs/Mavs then he has even less of a chance to get to the finals with the ridiculous Lakers.

Although this news makes me sick, I don't think its totally nuts
from a basketball standpoint. They did go to the finals last year and will be the obvious favorites to go back. In the West unless you have Lakers written on your jersey the chances of going to the finals has to be smaller than in Jersey.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

GRR~!! WTF?!!?! I just read it too and was about to make a new thread here about it, Nets use to be my second fave time behind the Magic but now I dont know! :upset: Well Zo isnt a net yet, but he did say he wont come to Dallas!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> GRR~!! WTF?!!?! I just read it too and was about to make a new thread here about it, Nets use to be my second fave time behind the Magic but now I dont know! :upset: Well Zo isnt a net yet, but he did say he wont come to Dallas!



Do you think Kandi would come here?


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

I think we could get Kandi for sure.
But I would rather see Brad Miller he is tougher and plays harder I think Kandi is a *****.
I wouldnt mind seeing Horry come in for the 1.5 VE either that could be a good thing
Maybe we will get Horry and Pippen. That wouldnt be so bad


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Kandi would come here?


I see Kandi going wher the money is, not where he might win some games.

PJ is staying with the Hornets too...

Who's left? Juwannaman Howard... again? What about Brian Grant, I thought he was on his way out of Miami? 

I'm not *too* worried about LA.... I'm hoping all the stars fight for the ball and eventually leads to Kobe leaving LA.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I see Kandi going wher the money is, not where he might win some games.
> ...


:yes: 

I agree. Even with these supposed additions the Lakers are still only the third best team right now in my opinion. All they did was add age. GP will be inneffective in the triange O; and Malone wont be able to chase run and gun teams especially in 7 game series. They may have equaled out with the Spurs but they Spurs had a lot of luck in all theyre series and I respect the Champs but they were not the best team last year.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think part of the reason why is he receives treatment for his illness in NYC, which makes his life much much easier. As a Net fan I am happy it gets Jason to stay, or they say it should; although over the 4 years, I am doubtfull how much he will play, so don't hate us too much, we might need a pity party.
> 
> -Petey


Dallas is one of the leading Cities in the Medical training and treatment field. Not to nmention technology so that reason is invalid. He would get better treatment in Dallas. Plus since he would be covered by Cubans insurance no dollar would be spared.

Brad Miller/ Michael Oliwakandi 2004 back up all stars wearing the blue and black!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Dallas is one of the leading Cities in the Medical training and treatment field. Not to nmention technology so that reason is invalid. He would get better treatment in Dallas. Plus since he would be covered by Cubans insurance no dollar would be spared.
> ...


Being one of the leading Cities it not being the leading city, which NYC is. Why do you think when he was with Miami, he would travel all the way to NYC for treatment?

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Being one of the leading Cities it not being the leading city, which NYC is. Why do you think when he was with Miami, he would travel all the way to NYC for treatment?
> ...



All thats telling me is NY may have MORE doctors then Dallas because of the population. As far as pure medical technology I know Dallas is #1.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No offense, but I find that hard to beleive, for all the celebrities and athletes that go for any type of surgery, I always hear NYC and LA (California) thrown around.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> No offense, but I find that hard to beleive, for all the celebrities and athletes that go for any type of surgery, I always hear NYC and LA (California) thrown around.
> 
> -Petey



Because its usually close to home and still near all the "lights". Plus you dont hear many celebs talk all that much about cancer treatment, kidney ailment or other real problems. Usually its for drug rehab or alcholism or cleptomania. Who cares where you go for that.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Kandi would come here?


Kandi has the chance to come over here and we've been trying to get him since last year during the rashard lewis crap. But Im not sure about him coming over here, hes more of a "I want to win and I want a lot of money". He is only a "B" Center and would greatly help Dallas.

Brad Miller will also bring some tougness inside the Big D's D, but if we do get brad miller itll be 4 white guys starting out. Man, theyll sure stick out in the court. Hopefully we can get both kandi and miller and we can surely humiliate the lakers.

Nash
Fin
Dirk
Miller
Kandi


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> No offense, but I find that hard to beleive, for all the celebrities and athletes that go for any type of surgery, I always hear NYC and LA (California) thrown around.
> 
> -Petey


 Where'd Kobe have surgery?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Where'd Kobe have surgery?



Where did he have surgery?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

mourning won't even play a full year this year. i'm glad he's not a mav


----------

